# What are the most important factors in getting women, when you dont count looks?



## Hollywood (Aug 31, 2020)

Serious topic 

Share your knowledge!


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 31, 2020)

personality


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 31, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> personality



What traits in your opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## godlikesz (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> What traits in your opinion?


Extraversion


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!


Status


----------



## sloopnoob (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> What traits in your opinion?


dark triad personality


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> View attachment 634896


@Chad1212 . Me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> View attachment 634896







When your jawline is so sharp that it bends the spacetime


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> View attachment 634942
> 
> When your jawline is so sharp that it bends the spacetime



fk subhuman


----------



## Bigfatpersonboy (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> What traits in your opinion?


confidence, not caring what people think about you, being funny and or determined to have fun.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> View attachment 634942
> 
> When your jawline is so sharp that it bends the spacetime


Jfl at analyzing a random video


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 31, 2020)

ik ben zo vol van mezelf voller dan volle melk


----------



## Darkstrand (Aug 31, 2020)

Money and status


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Aug 31, 2020)

Basically the thing which is hardest to get after looks. 
And it is Status.

Looks> Status >Money > personality


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 31, 2020)

Status and height + frame + dick in a combination


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 31, 2020)

Or massive dick can save you from inceldom if you aren’t hideous (9+ inches)


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 31, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Or massive dick can save you from inceldom if you aren’t hideous (9+ inches)


bro ded srs? 9+ inches will literally kill her if she's skinny JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 31, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Or massive dick can save you from inceldom if you aren’t hideous (9+ inches)


If you’re trucel it will do nothin


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 31, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> bro ded srs? 9+ inches will literally kill her if she's skinny JFL


Tbh ye
But women are retarded and delusional as fuck


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> If you’re trucel it will do nothin


Do you know how to fucking read?I said if you aren’t hideous


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Aug 31, 2020)

BEING A HIGH T DERANGED 140 IQ + PSHYCOPATH , GIGADOM SEX ADDICT


----------



## zeroshame (Aug 31, 2020)

For low quality random sluts it's Status and/or Money
For high quality girls it's Personality


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Aug 31, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Do you know how to fucking read?I said if you aren’t hideous


No i didn’t read o


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 31, 2020)

zeroshame said:


> For low quality random sluts it's Status and/or Money
> For high quality girls it's Personality


social status is important for all of them


----------



## LastGerman (Aug 31, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


>



Driver licence moggs me @rightfulcel @Vermilioncore @personalityinkwell


----------



## Jagged0 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> social status is important for all of them


A high status male can fuck any woman.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 31, 2020)

Status and Being NT/Low inhib


----------



## reptiles (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!




Having your chin to philtrum ratio being at 1/3rd having your top philtrum to browridge ratio to being 1/3rd having your temple to browridge ratio being 1/3rd.

Having a long straight mandible. 

Having high set cheek bones 1 of the most important traits in men and women. 


Having a compact midface. 

Having hunterish eyes.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dominant personality


----------



## reptiles (Aug 31, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Status and Being NT/Low inhib



Thats cope look at the statement below


----------



## reptiles (Aug 31, 2020)

Looksmax305 said:


> Dominant personality



Again cope look at the statement above


----------



## loksr (Aug 31, 2020)

your personality is defined by your looks.
the most important factor besides looks? just putting yourself out there, actually talking to women and such. That's it, everything else is cope.
you should look good and put yourself in situations where you're around women, there's nothing beyond that, redpill is entirely cope, it only works for good looking people and that's because everything works for good looking people.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 31, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Driver licence moggs me @rightfulcel @Vermilioncore @personalityinkwell


suicide fuel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Aug 31, 2020)

Does dick size count as looks?


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Low inhibition


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Aug 31, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> Driver licence moggs me @rightfulcel @Vermilioncore @personalityinkwell


It never ends


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Aug 31, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!
> [/Q





juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!


 Money, penis size, charisma, body count, etc.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

status
money/wealth
Voice
extraversion
not being neurotic/aka being socially relaxed/calm/comfortable
style clothing


----------



## Deleted member 9389 (Sep 10, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!


Status and social competence.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 10, 2020)

7pslchadpreet said:


> Status and social competence.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 11, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> No i didn’t read o
> View attachment 635056
> View attachment 635056
> View attachment 635056
> ...


@Ritalincel


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 12, 2020)

Status
Money
Extraversion
Calm and collected
Voice
Etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Sep 12, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Serious topic
> 
> Share your knowledge!


Looks
Thats it


----------



## recessed (Sep 12, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> personality


personality is very important for long term dating unironically


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 12, 2020)

get respected by other man


----------



## Pretty (Sep 12, 2020)

Dick


----------



## goat2x (Sep 12, 2020)

Being non autistic.


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Sep 12, 2020)

same personality as 4'9 andy gupta janitor


----------

